# The TC top 50 String Ensembles



## Pieck

I'll use Emiellucefuge in the Symphonies thread.

So let's start. Please list your top ten string ensembles (no winds, no piano, no string orchestra, no solo strings)

I'll think round 1 will close up in 3 days depends on how much people will get here.

I'll start:
1. Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 6 Op. 80
2. Brahms String Quintet No. 2 Op. 111
3. Schubert SQ Death and the Maiden
4. Mendelssohn SQ No. 1 Op. 12
5. Schubert Quintet D. 956
6. Beethoven SQ Serioso
7. Brahms SQ No. 2
8. Mendelssohn SQ No. 2 Op. 13
9. Schubert Rosamunde
10. Beethoven SQ Razumovsky no. 2


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert - String quintet
2. Brahms - String quintet 1 
3. Brahms - String sextet 2
4. Dvorak - String quartet 12 American
5. Shostakovich - String quartet 8
6. Schubert - String quartet Death and the maiden
7. Gorecki - String quartet 2
8. Haydn - String quartet 62 Emperor
9. Barber - String quartet
10. Reich - Different trains


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major (with Grosse Fuge ending)
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 11 in F minor _Serioso_
4. Mozart String Quintet No. 3 in C major 
5. Beethoven String Quartet No. 15 in A minor
6. Mozart String Quintet No. 4 in G minor
7. Schubert String Quintet in C major
8. Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F major
9. Mozart String Quartet No. 19 in C major _Dissonance_
10. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor

Edit: I changed my ninth choice, and have added some links.


----------



## Josiah

I don't know enough string ensemble works to cast a knowledgable vote, but I am excited to see the results so that I have some new music to listen to.


----------



## tdc

Josiah said:


> I don't know enough string ensemble works to cast a knowledgable vote, but I am excited to see the results so that I have some new music to listen to.


That is more or less exactly what I was about to post. :tiphat:


----------



## toucan

Beethoven, String Quartet Nr. 12 in E flat, op. 127 (Quartetto Italiano)
Mozart, String Quintet in G minor, KV 516 (both Adagios so ressemble Schubert it's uncanny)
Mozart, String Quintet in D major, KV 593
Schubert, String Quintet in C major, D. 956
Schumann, String Quartet Nr 2 in F, op. 41/2
Hugo Wolf, _Italian Serenade_ (what can I say: I am not a panel of responsible educators)
Debussy, Quartet in G Minor
Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht op. 4 (version for string sextet, obviously)
Schoenberg, String Trio op. 45
Dutilleux, *Ainsi la Nuit*


----------



## jurianbai

1. Haydn String Quartet no.63 in Eb Sunrise Op.76/4 Hob III/78
2. Mozart SQ no.19 in C Dissonance
3. Beethoven No.1 Op.18 in F
4. Beethoven No.4 Op.18 in Cm
5. Beethoven No.6 Op.18 in Bb
6. Beethoven no.8 Op.59 in Em
7. beethoven no.15 Op.132 in Am
8. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major (with Grosse Fuge ending)
just copy paste to get this enough vote, rather than the stand alone grosse fuge
9. Schubert String Quartet no.14 D810 Death and the Maiden
10. Dvorak SQ no.12 in F op.96 American


----------



## emiellucifuge

Btw these are all sq's unless stated otherwise

1. Beethoven 14
2. Haydn op. 76 No. 3
3. Dvorak 12
4. Shostakovich 8
5. Borodin 2
6. Debussy
7. Schoenberg verklarte nacht
8. Schubert Death and maiden
9. Schoenberg 2
10. Crumb - Black Angels (hope this counts?)


----------



## Webernite

Pieck, could you tell us whether or not Schoenberg's String Quartet No. 2 is included in this category? Because it'll affect my vote and emiellucifuge's.


----------



## jurianbai

I think that would be an exception and included


----------



## Pieck

I think we can include it
also we can include 4'33 if someone wants to


----------



## Webernite

Well, in that case I'll change my vote back to Schoenberg 2.

I might vote for 4'33'' instead of Shostakovich 8 later, as well.


----------



## peeyaj

Here's my mine..

1. *String Quintet in C Major, D.956*, Franz Schubert

2. *String Quartet no. 14 in D minor, ''Death and the Maiden''*, Franz Schubert

3. *String Quartet no. 13, ''Rosamunde'',* Franz Schubert

4. *String Quartet no. 14 in C-sharp minor,* Ludwig van Beethoven

5. *String Quartet no. 13 in B-flat major and Grosse Fugue,* Ludwig van Beethoven

6. *String Quintet in G minor, K516*, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

7. *String Quartet no. 12 in F major, ''American'',* Antonin Dvorak

8. *String Quartet no. 15 in A minor,* Ludwig van Beethoven

9. *Octet for Strings*, Felix Mendelssohn

10. *String Quartet no. 15 in G major*, Franz Schubert

*A list for greatest string ensembles without mentioning/acknowledging Schubert's String Quintet in C or Beethoven's String Quartet no. 14 is invalid!*


----------



## Weston

. . .is jumping up and down in the stands cheering on Grosse Fuge. "Come on, Grosse Fuge!"


----------



## Webernite

Weston said:


> . . .is jumping up and down in the stands cheering on Grosse Fuge. "Come on, Grosse Fuge!"


Why don't you vote for it? Jumping up and down doesn't do anything.


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartok 4 
2. Bartok 6
3. Ravel - Sonata for violin & cello
4. Schubert - String quintet in C
5. Dutilleux - Ainsi la nuit
6. Shostakovich 8
7. Bartok 5
8. Bartok 3
9. Ravel 1
10. Penderecki 1


----------



## Couchie

Beethoven - No. 12 
Beethoven - No. 13 (Grosse Fuge)
Beethoven - No. 14
Shostakovich - No. 8
Reich - Different Trains
Ornstein - Piano Quintet 
Mozart - No. 19
Schubert - Death and the Maiden


----------



## Pieck

Couchie said:


> Beethoven - No. 12
> Beethoven - No. 13 (Grosse Fuge)
> Beethoven - No. 14
> Shostakovich - No. 8
> Reich - Different Trains
> Ornstein - Piano Quintet
> Mozart - No. 19
> Schubert - Death and the Maiden


You need ten. And you cant vote for pieces with Piano, it's string only.


----------



## Nix

1. Schubert: String Quintet
2. Beethoven: String Quartet #14
3. Debussy: String Quartet
4. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8
5. Schubert: String Quartet #15
6. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
7. Beethoven: String Quartet #15
8. Schubert: String Quartet #14
9. Bartok: String Quartet #1
10. Mendelssohn- Octet


----------



## Weston

Webernite said:


> Why don't you vote for it? Jumping up and down doesn't do anything.


Because I'm overwhelmed at the work involved. I look through my playlists and see so-and-so's Septet. But is it a septet for strings or winds or what? Too much listening. Too much research. The symphony list and the keyboard concerto lists are easier. I pretty much know what those are.

I might be able to participate in the very early stages of this though.


----------



## Weston

1. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 13 in Bb, "Lieb," Op. 130 with Grosse Fuge ending
2. Brahms - String Sextet No.1 In B-flat
3. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A minor "Heileger Dankgesang," Op. 132 
4. Vaughan Williams - Phantasy Quintet 
5. Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 in D minor ("Death and the Maiden"), D. 810 
6. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 11 in F minor "Serioso," Op. 95 
7. Webern - Langsamer Satz 
8. Mendelssohn - Octet
9. Shostakovich - String Quartet No.15 in Eb minor, Op. 144 (I don't know -- all Shostakovich SQ's sound alike.)
10. Mozart - String Quartet No. 19 in C "Dissonant," K 465 

See, this is me nominating Mozart and Webern in the same post with Beethoven and Vaughan Williams, surely a sign of the Apocalypse or something.

But the Webern piece is beautiful:





And the Mozart quite interesting, great uses of silence, though the "dissonance" is a little hard to find.:





I did not glance back through previous nominations to see if I was making composer compete with themselves. My apologies if I did, but it's only fair I nominate what comes to mind.


----------



## Webernite

Weston said:


> Because I'm overwhelmed at the work involved. I look through my playlists and see so-and-so's Septet. But is it a septet for strings or winds or what? Too much listening. Too much research. The symphony list and the keyboard concerto lists are easier. I pretty much know what those are.
> 
> I might be able to participate in the very early stages of this though.


I know what you mean. Whenever I participate in these threads, I always end up having to edit my list half a dozen times. I keep thinking of works I've forgotten, or realizing that something I've included doesn't count.


----------



## Pieck

Well so many people! When should I end the round? in 30 hours I thiink


----------



## Couchie

Pieck said:


> You need ten. And you cant vote for pieces with Piano, it's string only.


Haha, Different Trains has air raid sirens and holocaust survivors, I assume it's out as well?


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

This is a very tough call for me to whom the string quartet genre is a specialty.

1. *Franck* SQ
2. *Ravel* SQ
3. *Dvorák* SQ (F-major, 'American')
4. *Schönberg* SQ No. 2 (f#-minor)
5. *Tchaikovsky * SQ No. 1
6. *Berg* SQ
7. *Schubert* SQ (a-minor, 'Rosamunde')
8. *Brahms* SQ No. 2 (a-minor)
9. *Beethoven* SQ Op. 59 No. 3 (C-major, 'Razumovsky')
10. *Borodin* SQ No. 2


----------



## Webernite

Sebastien Melmoth: Don't you think we should try to collaborate on the Schoenberg rather than all voting for different ones? Schoenberg's F-sharp minor already has two votes so far, whereas I can't see his last two quartets getting any more votes this round, as much as I like them...


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Indeed. Sorry, I've been out of the loop.

Actually I like Schönberg's No. 2 very well also.

I see Schubert's Rosamunde got a vote, too.


----------



## Webernite

Ravel's SQ is pretty great, especially for an early-ish work. I'll probably vote for it a bit later on.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Webernite said:


> _Ravel's SQ_


Oh--it's gorgeous Art Nouveau! J'adorer elle.


----------



## Air

1. Beethoven - No. 14
2. Beethoven - No. 15
3. Beethoven - No. 13 & Grosse Fugue
4. Schubert - String Quintet
5. Mozart - No. 19
6. Janacek - No. 2
7. Bartok - No. 5
8. Bartok - No. 4
9. Schoenberg - No. 2
10. Berg - Lyric Suite


----------



## Pieck

on a second thought I'll wait maybe in day or two we'll get to 15 votes


----------



## Pieck

Couchie said:


> Haha, Different Trains has air raid sirens and holocaust survivors, I assume it's out as well?


You assume correctly, please correct your list


----------



## Art Rock

Pieck said:


> You assume correctly, please correct your list


Your call. Please replace Reich on my list by Bruch's string quartet 2.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Here's my first 10

1. *Beethoven* - Quartet Op 131
2. *Beethoven* - Razumovsky Quartet No 2
3. *Bartók* - Quartet No 4
4. *Enescu* - Octet Op 7
5. *Schubert* - Quintet D 956
6. *Beethoven* - Quartet Op 130 w _Grosse Fuge_
7. *Mendelssohn* - Octet Op 20
8. *Brahms* - Sextet No 1 Op 18
9. *Ravel* - Quartet
10. *Schoenberg* - Quartet No 2


----------



## mmsbls

Top 10. I've tried to order them, but this was VERY hard.

1. Mozart Quintet K.516
2. Mendelssohn Octet
3. Dvorak Quartet #12
4. Schubert Quartet #14
5. Tchaikovsky Quartet #1
6. Schubert Quintet
7. Borodin Quartet #2
8. Brahms Sextet #1
9. Mozart Quintet K.515
10. Beethoven Quartet #13


----------



## Webernite

I see that Mozart's G minor Quintet is pulling ahead of his C major. I've got nothing against that, and I can understand the attraction of a minor key. In defence of my decision to rank the C major on top, all I will say is that Schubert and Beethoven wrote only one string quintet each, and both of them took the C major as a model, rather than the G minor. In fact, I can't imagine it's by accident that both their quintets are in C major also.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I need to revise my first 'Top 10' as, very foolishly, I omitted two Mozart works - the Quintet K 516 (deservedly doing well) and the magnificent Divertimento for String Trio K 563 (possibly the only string trio that will make it into this hall of fame). So, my *REVISED* list is as follows:

1. Beethoven - Quartet Op 131
2. Beethoven - Razumovsky Quartet No 2
3. Bartók - Quartet No 4
4. Enescu - Octet Op 7
5. Mozart - Quintet K 516
6. Schubert - Quintet D 956
7. Beethoven - Quartet Op 130 w Grosse Fuge
8. Mozart - Divertimento for string trio K 563
9. Mendelssohn - Octet Op 20
10. Brahms - Sextet No 1 Op 18


----------



## jurianbai

quite happy with the list provided by other member, but then the area is too subjective to even baptized into top 10, curiously wait.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Webernite said:


> _Schubert and Beethoven wrote only one string quintet each...both their quintets are in C major also._


Interestingly, just prior to his last illness and fairly early death (aged 58), Beethoven had begun sketching a new String Quintet in C-major.
Also, his projected 10th Symphony was in C-major.


----------



## Webernite

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Interestingly, just prior to his last illness and fairly early death (aged 58), Beethoven had begun sketching a new String Quintet in C-major.
> Also, his projected 10th Symphony was in C-major.


Well, it might be a bit of a stretch to say that even the 10th symphony was going to be modelled on Mozart's C major Quintet! But seriously, thanks for the information - this is the first time I've heard it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Interestingly, just prior to his last illness and fairly early death (aged 58), Beethoven had begun sketching a new String Quintet in C-major.
> Also, his projected 10th Symphony was in C-major.


56 years and 3 months, I think you'll find. Had he lived until 58, maybe we'd have had a 10th Symphony.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Of course you're right--I am really slipping...


----------



## Delicious Manager

It's OK - I understand those 'senior moments' all too well


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Fifty-six is fairly young even for those days. Of course there is the persistant 'syphilis theory', and seems likely too.

Yes, just _imagine_ a 'late' String Quintet by the Master! I also frequently yearn for a Clarinet Quintet by Beethoven: how superb that would be!

BTW, Delicious, kudos on the Mozart String Trio K. 563--an absolutely _marvellous_ work.


----------



## Pieck

Just another voter and we'll go to the first 10.
BTW, Mendelssohn quartets are doing very poor, have you heard them people?


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

I have two complete Mendelssohn Quartet cycles (Ysaÿe; Melos) and like them very well.
The quartets are in very good form; however, they seem to lack memorable melodies.
The same may apply to Schumann's Quartets.

http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-S...0084028?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300225827&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Stri...2668125?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300225860&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Schuma...7560200?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300225899&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Schumann-Stri...6013941?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300225941&sr=1-1

BTW, how are the Brahms Quartets doing? I adore them all, but they remain strangely unloved by many...


----------



## Pieck

I voted for the 2nd quartet by Brahms, and thinking that maybe should have voted for Schumann's 3rd. How can you say Mendelssohn lacks memorable melodies, maybe not catchy as Schubert but definitely memorable, especially the 6th, although the first two and even 3rd and 4th has some really 'memorable' melodies.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Pieck said:


> _Mendelssohn melodies definitely memorable_


Mebbe so, but no one seems to remember them. [!?]

Now, (for example) I can hum/whistle the dashing gypsy/Hungarian melody of the finale of Brahms's a-minor Quartet: it's thrilling. And memorable.

On the other hand, I can also whistle from memory the opening themes of Schönberg's Zero, First and Third Quartets, so go figure...


----------



## Pieck

The round will be closed up in approximately 12 hours for no one is voting anymore, I was hoping we would have 15 voters. I'm not including the one who vote for only 7 pieces


----------



## Quartetfore

Brahms quartets always seem to get a mixed reaction. I once posted a question on the old GF Forum about the quartets, and it seemed that you either love them or hate them. I like them, but I can`t say I love them. I don`t think that other than recordings Schumanns quartet get much of a play. In many years of concert going, I have never heard one "live". Mendelssohn may be in the same boat, but a work does appear once in a while. I heard the Emerson play a quartet of Mendelssohn a few years ago, I remember that I did enjoy it. I do have both the Mendelssohn and Schumann in complete recordings, and it seems to me that the last work in each set is the best.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

On their recent tour the Emersons played Haydn, Mendelssohn, and Berg's Op. 3 Quartet.

Those needing a good introduction to Brahms's three String Quartets could do worse than know the Emerson's fairly recent Brahms cycle which is really very good:

http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Quinte...1253036?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300286458&sr=1-1

I'm still waiting for an Emerson Schönberg cycle, although they've done the Webern:

http://www.amazon.com/Webern-String...8653864?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1300286534&sr=1-1


----------



## Pieck

quartetfore said:


> I do have both the Mendelssohn and Schumann in complete recordings, and it seems to me that the last work in each set is the best.


Youre right about that but the other Mendelssohn are amazing too.
Talking about the the Brahms quartets makes me think how his two quintets are also rarely talked about. IMO the 2nd quintet is one of his best works and I love all of them.


----------



## Quartetfore

I own both the Emersons and the Alban Bergs sets and both are very good, though different. The sound on the Alban Berg is a bit dated. I agree about the Brahms Quintets.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im waiting for the first ten with much anticipation!


----------



## Pieck

to qualify a piece needed at least 3 votes. If it got 3 votes or more the points are what matter.

Here are the first ten:

1. Schubert Quintet 71 pts
2. Beethoven 14 63 pts
3. Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 51 pts
4. Schubert 14 Death and the Maiden 48 pts
5. Dvorak 12 American 36 pts
6. Mozart Quintet 516 No. 4 35 pts
7. Beethoven 15 34 pts
8. Shostakovich 8 32 pts
9. Mozart 10 Dissonance 23 pts
10. Bartok 4 21 pts

Please rank the ALL OF THEM.

No Mendelssohn


----------



## Pieck

I'll start again
1.Schubert 14
2.Schubert quinntet
3.Dvorak
4.Mozart quintet
5.Bee 14
6.Bee 13
7.Shos
8.Mozart 19
9.Bee 15
10.Bartok


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert Quintet
2. Dvorak 12 American
3. Shostakovich 8
4. Schubert 14 Death and the Maiden
5. Mozart Quintet 516 No. 4
6. Beethoven 14
7. Beethoven 15
8. Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge
9. Bartok 4
10. Mozart 10 Dissonance

No Brahms is far more worrying than no Mendelssohn.


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fuge)
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 14 
3. Mozart String Quintet No. 4 
4. Beethoven String Quartet No. 15 
5. Schubert String Quintet 
6. Mozart String Quartet No. 19 _Dissonance_ 
7. Schubert String Quartet No. 14 _Death and the Maiden_ 
8. Bartok String Quartet No. 4
9. Dvorak String String Quartet No. 12 _American_
10. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven 14
Schubert Death and Maiden
Dvorak 12
Mozart Quint 4
Beethoven 13
Shostakovich 8
Bartok 4
Mozart 10
Schubert quint
Beethioen 15

Surprised Schoenberg didnt make it


----------



## Webernite

emiellucifuge said:


> Beethoven 14
> Schubert Death and Maiden
> Dvorak 12
> Mozart Quint 4
> Beethoven 13
> Shostakovich 8
> Bartok 4
> Mozart 10
> Schubert quint
> Beethioen 15
> 
> Surprised Schoenberg didnt make it


Yeah, Pieck are you sure you counted right? I don't remember Bartok No. 4 getting many votes...

Edit: I just did a quick count, and I can only find 2 votes for the Bartok. I think you might have accidentally included votes for his other string quartets.


----------



## jurianbai

here my rank on top 10.

1. Beethoven 15
2. Schubert 14 Death and the Maiden
3. Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge
4. Mozart 10 Dissonance
5. Dvorak 12 American
6. Beethoven 14
7. Schubert Quintet
8. Bartok 4
9. Shostakovich 8 32 pts
10. Mozart Quintet 516 No. 4 35 pts

yes, Mendelssohn need more suporter.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Webernite said:


> _I can only find 2 votes for the Bartok. I think you might have accidentally included votes for his other string quartets._


Confirmation p l e a s e ?


----------



## Pieck

Air Trespicos and mmsbls voted for Bartok 4th
As I said a piece needs three votes and then the number of votes doesnt matter any more, because if so a piece who was voted 10 times as number ten gets a better position of a piece who was voted 9 times as number 1.

I was so sad about Mendelssohn that I didnt noticed Brahms missing, now the agony is doubled


----------



## Webernite

Pieck said:


> Air Trespicos and mmsbls voted for Bartok 4th


No, he didn't. 



mmsbls said:


> Top 10. I've tried to order them, but this was VERY hard.
> 
> 1. Mozart Quintet K.516
> 2. Mendelssohn Octet
> 3. Dvorak Quartet #12
> 4. Schubert Quartet #14
> 5. Tchaikovsky Quartet #1
> 6. Schubert Quintet
> 7. Borodin Quartet #2
> 8. Brahms Sextet #1
> 9. Mozart Quintet K.515
> 10. Beethoven Quartet #13


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

And so...?


----------



## Couchie

Why is everyone calling Mozart's 10th _Dissonance_? Is it supposed to be no. 19?

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 14 
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fuge)
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 15
4. Mozart String Quartet No. 19 Dissonance 
5. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8
6. Schubert String Quartet No. 14 Death and the Maiden 
7. Schubert String Quintet 
8. Mozart String Quintet No. 4 
9. Dvorak String String Quartet No. 12 American
10. Bartok String Quartet No. 4


----------



## Webernite

Couchie said:


> Why is everyone calling Mozart's 10th _Dissonance_? Is it supposed to be no. 19?


:lol:

Point taken. I think it's because they're both in C major.


----------



## mmsbls

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> And so...?


I'm waiting to vote based on the Bartok question. Will a new 10 be forthcoming? Or should we just continue with the 10 everyone has voted for so far?


----------



## Pieck

My mistake not mmbls but delicious manager
Bartok is in


----------



## Delicious Manager

Pieck said:


> My mistake not mmbls but delicious manager
> Bartok is in


You're welcome :tiphat:


----------



## Pieck

why are yo not voting people??!


----------



## Delicious Manager

Pieck said:


> why are yo not voting people??!


I suspect that, in comparison with folks' knowledge of orchestral/symphonic repertoire, many might not feel so qualified about voting for this 'poll', perhaps worrying that their self-perceived lack of knowledge might make them seem somehow ignorant (which, of course, it WOULDN'T). Or perhaps they don't feel 'qualified' enough to contribute.

I am fortunate; as well as being insatiably hungry for new repertoire of all kinds, I also manage a stable of leading chamber ensembles here in the UK which, between them, cover almost the whole gamut of chamber ensemble repertoire. Therefore, by default, and because it is my job to do so, I am familiar with a vast array of this repertoire.

I hope more people DO vote, because I have my next 40 pieces lined-up and ready to go


----------



## Pieck

I hope Brahms and Mendelssohn are in there.
14 people voted, so why wont them vote now


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

The count is still unsure.

Did Bartok 4 beat out Schönberg 2?


----------



## mmsbls

My vote

1. Mozart Quintet 516
2. Schubert 14 Death and the Maiden
3. Dvorak 12 American
4. Schubert Quintet 
5. Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge
6. Mozart 10
7. Beethoven 14
8. Beethoven 15
9. Shostakovich 8
10. Bartok 4


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartok 4
2. Schubert quintet
3. Shostakovich 8
4. Schubert 14
5. Mozart 10/19/whatever
6. Mozart quintet
7. Dvorak 12
8. Beethoven 15
9. Beethoven 14
10. Beethoven 13


----------



## Webernite

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> The count is still unsure.
> 
> Did Bartok 4 beat out Schönberg 2?


I guess so. Schoenberg got more votes, but Bartok must have been ranked more highly.


----------



## Pieck

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> The count is still unsure.
> 
> Did Bartok 4 beat out Schönberg 2?


By far, except for one everyone ranked him 10 or 8 or 9, in contrast to bartok who was ranked 1 8 and 3


----------



## peeyaj

Where are the results? I'm hoping Schubert's String Quintet is at least at top 2.. Well, I can't wait!


----------



## Delicious Manager

This is dragging on too long. If we can't speed things up between 'rounds', I'm out.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Delicious Manager said:


> This is dragging on too long. If we can't speed things up between 'rounds', I'm out.


In the other projects we had a 2-day wait between each round regardless of how many people voted


----------



## Air

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fuge)
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 14
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 15
4. Schubert String Quintet
5. Mozart String Quartet No. 19
6. Bartok String Quartet No. 4
7. Mozart String Quintet No. 4
8. Schubert String Quartet No. 14
9. Dvorak String String Quartet No. 12
10. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8


----------



## Pieck

OK so it'll end up in 8 hours, so few people.


----------



## Pieck

Oh people I'm sorry but it's Purim so I'm too drunk to do it, I'l dp it tomorrow.
Good night. Wow I got it right


----------



## Quartetfore

Too much to drink on Purim!!! For shame sir, for shame!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dont worry Pieck, enjoy it


----------



## Pieck

TOP TEN:

1. Beethoven 14 60
2. TIE: Schubert Quintet and Beethoven 13 58
4. Schubert 14 53
5. Mozart Quintet 51
6. Dvorak 12 49
7. Beethoven 15 46
8. Mozart 19 43
9. Sohstakovich 8 37
10. Bartok 4 30

I'm sorry my system was bad, I should've qualify them by votes not by points.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Pieck said:


> I'm sorry my system was bad, I should've qualify them by votes not by points.


Its your choice but If you feel it really is that much worse, I will volunteer to count this round to save you the trouble. After which you can continue with the votes method.


----------



## Quartetfore

No Ravel or Debussy Quartets on the list? Hard to believe.


----------



## Weston

Do we have a tie breaker for the Beethoven / Schubert slot? Since they are both outstanding I wouldn't mind seeing them listed alphabetically. D - would've voted for the Beethoven in a tie breaker.)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Pieck, I dont mean to undermine or hijack your project but Ive gone ahead and counted the preliminary round using the votes before points method just to see the result.

1. Schubert Quintet in C
2. Beethoven Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fugue)
3. Schubert Death and The Maiden
4. Beethoven Quartet No. 14
5. Dvorak Quartet No. 12
6. Beethoven Quartet No. 15
7. Mozart Quintet No. 4
8. Shostakovich Quartet No. 8
9. Mozart Quartet No. 19 'dissonance'
10. Mendelssohn Octet

Please compare the two lists and decide for yourself how to proceed.


----------



## Quartetfore

Mozarts 19th Quartet is of course the the "Hoffmeister" K499. composed in 1786. The "Dissonance" quartet K465 is the 18th composed in 1782. The K499 is my favorite of Mozarts quartets.


----------



## Webernite

quartetfore said:


> Mozarts 19th Quartet is of course the the "Hoffmeister" K499. composed in 1786. The "Dissonance" quartet K465 is the 18th composed in 1782. The K499 is my favorite of Mozarts quartets.


I'm pretty sure the _Hoffmeister _ is the 20th.


----------



## Quartetfore

You of course are right.


----------



## Pieck

emiellucifuge said:


> Pieck, I dont mean to undermine or hijack your project but Ive gone ahead and counted the preliminary round using the votes before points method just to see the result.
> 
> 1. Schubert Quintet in C
> 2. Beethoven Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fugue)
> 3. Schubert Death and The Maiden
> 4. Beethoven Quartet No. 14
> 5. Dvorak Quartet No. 12
> 6. Beethoven Quartet No. 15
> 7. Mozart Quintet No. 4
> 8. Shostakovich Quartet No. 8
> 9. Mozart Quartet No. 19 'dissonance'
> 10. Mendelssohn Octet
> 
> Please compare the two lists and decide for yourself how to proceed.


That's very nice of you!! I sat an hour counting the first time.
I would vote again with that list, but I think people wont want to do it again


----------



## emiellucifuge

Personally If you prefer to adopt this method I think its important that we redo the 2nd round vote to determine the order. It will only take 2 days and is important for the accuracy.

Or you can go on with your list.
Or you can adopt my list without further determination of order.

Your choice :tiphat: please dont feel im trying to dictate you.


----------



## Pieck

I dont see it as my project, that Ok. I think we should do the second round again.


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fugue)
2. Beethoven Quartet No. 14
3. Mozart Quintet No. 4
4. Beethoven Quartet No. 15
5. Schubert Quintet
6. Mozart Quartet No. 19 _Dissonance_
7. Schubert _Death and the Maiden_
8. Mendelssohn Octet
9. Dvorak Quartet No. 12
10. Shostakovich Quartet No. 8


----------



## Air

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fuge)
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 14
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 15
4. Schubert String Quintet
5. Mozart String Quartet No. 19
6. Mozart String Quintet No. 4
7. Schubert String Quartet No. 14
8. Dvorak String Quartet No. 12
9. Mendelssohn Octet
10. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8


----------



## jurianbai

revised list:


jurianbai said:


> here my rank on top 10.
> 
> 1. Schubert 14 Death and the Maiden
> 2. Beethoven 15
> 3. Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge
> 4. Mozart *19* Dissonance
> 5. Dvorak 12 American
> 6. Beethoven 14
> 7. Schubert Quintet
> 8. Mendelssohn Octet
> 9. Shostakovich 8
> 10. Mozart Quintet 516 No. 4


would it pace up if next round we put it 15 or 20 nominee?


----------



## Couchie

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fuge)
2. Beethoven String Quartet No. 14 
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 15
4. Mozart String Quartet No. 19 Dissonance 
5. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8
6. Schubert String Quartet No. 14 Death and the Maiden 
7. Schubert String Quintet 
8. Mozart String Quintet No. 4 
9. Dvorak String String Quartet No. 12 American
10. Mendelssohn Octet


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mendelssohn Octet
2. Mozart Quintet 516
3. Schubert 14 Death and the Maiden
4. Dvorak 12 American
5. Schubert Quintet
6. Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge
7. Mozart 19
8. Beethoven 14
9. Beethoven 15
10. Shostakovich 8


----------



## Weston

Hey, folks. I am a bit lost. Are we still ranking the top 10 or have we moved on to the next nomination round? It would help me visually if the results posts were in *bold*, as I am a visual learner. Although, I'm pretty much out of my league with chamber works anyway.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Schubert Quintet
2. Dvorak Quartet No. 12
3. Shostakovich Quartet No. 8
4. Mendelssohn Octet
5. Beethoven Quartet No. 14
6. Schubert Death and the Maiden
7. Beethoven Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fugue)
8. Beethoven Quartet No. 15
9. Mozart Quintet No. 4
10. Mozart Quartet No. 19 Dissonance


----------



## Pieck

Weston said:


> Hey, folks. I am a bit lost. Are we still ranking the top 10 or have we moved on to the next nomination round? It would help me visually if the results posts were in *bold*, as I am a visual learner. Although, I'm pretty much out of my league with chamber works anyway.


We are ranking again the top ten, please participate


----------



## Pieck

1. Schubert Death and the Maiden
2. Schubert Quintet
3. Mendelssohn Octet
4. Dvorak Quartet No. 12
5. Shostakovich Quartet No. 8
6. Mozart Quintet No. 4
7. Beethoven Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fugue)
8. Beethoven Quartet No. 14
9. Mozart Quartet No. 19
10. Beethoven Quartet No. 15


----------



## emiellucifuge

Schubert Quintet
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 13
Dvorak 12
Mozart Quintet 4
Schubert Death and The Maiden
Shostakovich 8
Mozart 19
Beethoven 15
Mendelssohn


----------



## peeyaj

1. Schubert's String Quintet

2. Schubert's Death and the Maiden

3. Schubert's Rosamunde

4. Beethoveen's 14

5. Mozart Quintet 4

6. Dvorak's 12

7. Mendelssohn's Octet

8. Beethoveen's 15

9. Schubert's 15

10. Beethoveen's 13


----------



## Pieck

peeyaj said:


> 1. Schubert's String Quintet
> 
> 2. Schubert's Death and the Maiden
> 
> *3. Schubert's Rosamunde*
> 
> 4. Beethoveen's 14
> 
> 5. Mozart Quintet 4
> 
> 6. Dvorak's 12
> 
> 7. Mendelssohn's Octet
> 
> 8. Beethoveen's 15
> 
> 9. *Schubert's 15*
> 
> 10. Beethoveen's 13


replace them with Shostakovich 8 and Mozart Dissonance


----------



## TresPicos

What happened to Bartok?


----------



## peeyaj

@Pieck

3. Mozart's Dissonance

9. Shostakovich 8

I'm more familiar with the Mozart one..


----------



## Weston

1. Beethoven Quartet No. 13 (with Grosse Fugue)
2. Schubert Death and the Maiden
3. Schubert Quintet
4. Mozart Quartet No. 19 Dissonance
5. Mendelssohn Octet
6. Beethoven Quartet No. 15, "Heiliger Dankgesang"
7. Beethoven Quartet No. 14
8. Dvorak Quartet No. 12 "American"
9. Shostakovich Quartet No. 8
10. Mozart Quintet No. 4

I hope I have done this correctly and that Mozart's 19th is still "Dissonant," etc.


----------



## emiellucifuge

TresPicos said:


> What happened to Bartok?


Weve decided to progress using the same method used in the symphonies and operas thread. Recounting the first round this way gave us these pieces for the first 10.


----------



## TresPicos

emiellucifuge said:


> Weve decided to progress using the same method used in the symphonies and operas thread. Recounting the first round this way gave us these pieces for the first 10.


Oh, I see. Thanks.

Well, here's my vote, then. 

Schubert Quintet
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 13
Dvorak 12
Mozart Quintet 4
Schubert Death and The Maiden
Shostakovich 8
Mozart 19
Beethoven 15
Mendelssohn


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

...........................


----------



## Pieck

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> I'm totally lost, but it looks like we're nominating 10 more string ensemble chamber works, so here's my two cents:
> 
> Borodin 2
> Tchaikovsky 1
> Schönberg 0
> Zemlinsky 1
> Beethoven Op. 59 No. 3 (C-major Razumovsky)
> Schubert D.804 (Rosamunde)
> Reger Op. 74
> Schönberg 1
> Schönberg 3
> Schönberg 4


Save it to the next round we're re-ranking the top ten, please vote again on the list of Beethoven 13 14 15
Schubert 14 Quintet etc. but instead of Bartok 4th, Mendelssohn Octet.


----------



## Webernite

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> I'm totally lost


You're meant to rank these in order of preference:

Schubert Quintet
Beethoven 14
Beethoven 13
Dvorak 12
Mozart Quintet 4
Schubert Death and The Maiden
Shostakovich 8
Mozart 19
Beethoven 15
Mendelssohn


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

'one more time...'

1. Dvorak 12 American
2. Schubert 14 Death and the Maiden
3. Schubert Quintet
4. Beethoven 13 w/Groß Fuge
5. Beethoven 14
6. Beethoven 15
7. Mozart Quintet 516
8. Mozart 19
9. Mendelssohn Octet
10. Shostakovich 8


----------



## emiellucifuge

after this well be back on track, and im sure Pieck will guide us smoothly through the top 50


----------



## Pieck

*THE TOP TEN ARE:*

*1.Schubert Quintet 92 pts
2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 85 pts
3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 83 pts
4.Beethoven 14 79 pts
5.Dvorak 12 American 68 pts
6. the two Mozarts 56 pts TIE BREAKER
8.Beethoven 15 55 pts
9.Mendelssohn Octet 48 pts
10. Sohstakovich 8 38 pts

Vote for one of the Mozarts :
Quintet no. 4
SQ no. 19 Dissonance*

I vote for the Quintet


----------



## Webernite

Quintet...


----------



## Art Rock

Mozart's quintet.

I am very VERY pleased with our #1!


----------



## jurianbai

SQ no. 19 Dissonance


----------



## Couchie

Dissonance


----------



## Weston

SQ no. 19 Dissonance


----------



## mmsbls

Mozart quintet


----------



## peeyaj

Oh my.. I'm so happy with our no. 1 and 3! Yay! Schubert rocks...

Vote: Dissonance


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Mozart Quintet 516


----------



## Pieck

OK let;s go on. The Quintet won by one vote.
*THE TOP TEN ARE:

1.Schubert Quintet 92 pts
2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 85 pts
3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 83 pts
4.Beethoven 14 79 pts
5.Dvorak 12 American 68 pts
6.Mozart Quintet No. 4 56 pts 
7.Mozart 19 Dissonance 56 pts
8.Beethoven 15 55 pts
9.Mendelssohn Octet 48 pts
10. Sohstakovich 8 38 pts*


----------



## Pieck

*Rank your next top 15* Yes 15

15 not 10
fifteen


----------



## Delicious Manager

My vote: *Mozart Dissonance*.

I have a request: Might you consider listing the pieces by catalogue number (Op, K, etc)? Outside of the United States, chamber music pieces don't seem to be known by their number like symphonies and concertos are (don't ask me why - I have no idea). Therefore, many of us (I suspect) won't know what 'Beethoven SQ 15' is without working it out (many would know it as 'Beethoven A minor Op 132' or even simply as 'Op 132').

Or perhaps numbers AND catalogue numbers (so I can put my Beethoven/Mozart 'conversion tables' away!)?


----------



## Pieck

It's only because Im lazy.
The tie breaker is over the 2nd round has started rank your top 15


----------



## peeyaj

1. Schubert's Rosamunde Quartet

2. Schubert's String Quartet no. 15

3. Bartok String Quartet no. 4

4. Borodin String Quartet no. 2 

5. Debussy String Quartet in G

6. Haydn' s String Quartet ''Emperor''

7. Beethoveen's String Quartet no. 16

8. Haydn' String Quartet in B-flat Major, ''Sunrise''

9. Mozart' String Quartet no. 7 

10. Ravel' String Quartet in F Major

11. Schubert's Quartettsatz

12. Bartok'r String Quartet no. 3

13. Beethoveen's String Quartet no. 8

14. Beethoveen's String Quartet no. 7

15. String Quartet no. 2, Janacek

Give love to the creator of String Quartet: Haydn


----------



## Delicious Manager

My next 15:

1. Beethoven - Razumovsky Quartet No 2 (No 8)	
2. Bartók - Quartet No 4	
3. Enescu - Octet Op 7	
4. Mozart - Divertimento K 563	
5. Brahms	- Sextet No 1 Op 18	
6. Ravel - Quartet	
7. Schoenberg - Quartet No 2
8. Shostakovich - Quartet No 5 Op 92
9. Schubert - Quartet in G D 887
10. Mozart - Quartet in F K 590 (No 23)
11. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
12. Debussy - String Quartet
13. Berg - Lyric Suite
14. Sibelius - Quartet Op 56
15. Mozart - Quintet in E flat K 614 (No 6)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Schoenberg No. 2
Debussy Quartet
Bartok No. 4
Haydn Emperor quartet
Borodin 2
Schoenberg Verklarte Nacht
Ravel Quartet
Berg Lyric Suite
Dvorak String Quintet Op. 97
Brahms sextet 1
George Crumb - Black Angels
Janacek 2
Schubert Rosamunde
Mozart 17 'Hunt'
Webern 5 movements for SQ


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 11 in F minor _Serioso_ (Op. 95)
2. Mozart Quintet No. 3 in C major (K. 515) 
3. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor (Op. 10)
4. Mozart Divertimento in E-flat major (K. 563)
5. Schubert String Quartet No. 15 in G major (D. 887)
6. Haydn String Quartet No. 62 in C major _Emperor_ (Op. 76, No. 3)
7. Brahms String Quintet No. 2 in G major (Op. 111)
8. Schubert String Quartet No. 13 in A minor _Rosamunde_ (D. 804)
9. Schoenberg String Trio (Op. 45)
10. Brahms String Quintet No. 1 in F major (Op. 88)
11. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 4 (Op. 37)
12. Brahms String Quartet No. 2 in A minor (Op. 51, No. 2)
13. Haydn String Quartet No. 61 in D minor _Fifths_ (Op. 76, No. 2)
14. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 1 in D minor (Op. 7)
15. Bruckner String Quintet in F major (WAB 112)


----------



## Webernite

Delicious Manager said:


> 15. Mozart - Quintet in B flat K 614 (No 5)


No such thing as this...


----------



## Delicious Manager

Webernite said:


> No such thing as this...


OK, No 6. See, I TOLD you we don't use numbers here (unless assigned to pieces by the composer).


----------



## Webernite

Delicious Manager said:


> OK, No 6. See, I TOLD you we don't use numbers here (unless assigned to pieces by the composer).


:lol:

This is why I've packed my list with every possible piece of information about each work.

Edit: For the record, though, I had to refer to Wikipedia for quite a lot of it.


----------



## Pieck

emiellucifuge said:


> Dvorak String Quintet No. 2


Do you mean Op. 77 or 97?


----------



## emiellucifuge

97 sorry I should clarify, hope the rest is clear enough


----------



## Pieck

1. Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80
2. Brahms Quintet Op. 111
3. Mendelssohn 1 Op. 12
4. Brahms 2 Op. 51 No. 2
5. Schubert 15 D. 887
6. Schumann Op. 41 No. 3
7. Brahms Op. 51 No. 1
8. Beethoven Op. 18 No. 4
9. Schubert 13 D. 804
10. Beethoven Op. 18 No. 3
11. Mendelssohn 2 Op. 13
12. Dvorak Quintet No. 2 Op. 77
13. Schubert 12 D. 703
14. Brahms Sextet No. 2 Op. 36
15. Dvorak Quintet No. 3 Op. 97


----------



## jurianbai

so the next 15 from me:

1. Haydn String Quartet no.63 in Eb Sunrise Op.76/4 Hob III/78
2. Schubert String Quartet No. 13 in A minor Rosamunde (D. 804)
3. Ravel String Quartet in F
4. Beethoven String Quartet No.6 Op.18/6 in Bb
5. Mendelssohn String quartet No.6 in Fm

6. Sibelius String quartet in Dm Op.56 Voice Intimidae
7. Myaskovsky String Quartet no.13 in Am Op.86
8. Janacek String Quartet no.2 Intimate Letter
9. Smetana String Quartet No.2 in Dm From My Life
10. Debussy String quartet in Gm

11. Glazunov String quintet in A Op.39
12. Tchaikovsky String Sextet in Dm Op.70 Souvenir de Florence
13. Carl Nielsen String Quintet in G
14. Boccherini String Quintet in Em Op.11-5 (that minuet....) (G 275)
15. Louis Spohr String Nonet in F major, Op 31 (... because it's cooler than the Octet...)

happy counting......


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms - String quintet 1
2. Brahms - String sextet 2
3. Debussy - String quartet
4. Bruch - String quartet 2
5. Haydn - Emperor quartet
6. Bruckner - String quintet
7. Dvorak - String quintet op97
8. Gubaidulina - String quartet 4
9. Dvorak - String sextet
10. Brahms - String quintet 2
11. Brahms - String sextet 1
12. Bruckner - String quintet
13. Barber - String quartet
14. Takemitsu - A way alone
15. Gorecki - String quartet 3


----------



## Pieck

Art Rock said:


> 6. Bruckner - String quintet
> 12. Bruckner - String quintet


Please correct it


----------



## Art Rock

Heh.
OK, replace the second version by Schmidt - String quartet 2. Thanks.


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartok 4
2. Bartok 6
3. Bartok 5
4. Bartok 3
5. Bartok 2
6. Bartok 1
7. Dutilleux - Ainsi la Nuit
8. Ravel - Sonata for violin & cello
9. Ravel 1
10. Schoenberg 2
11. Debussy 1
12. Penderecki 1
13. Borodin 2
14. Janacek 2
15. Schubert - Rosamunde


----------



## Webernite

I'd forgotten about the Bartok quartets, and Bruckner's Quintet. I'll probably vote for them next round.


----------



## Webernite

Actually, I'll change my 10th choice from Webern to Bruckner, if that's OK?


----------



## Pieck

Ok 10 char


----------



## Webernite

Oops! Sorry, I meant 15th choice! I forgot we were listening 15 this time round, rather than 10.


----------



## Pieck

Moving on in 24 hours


----------



## Quartetfore

*Top 50*

Beethoven Op59#1 
Schubert String Quintet
Betthoven Op127
Dvorak Op96
Dvorak Op106
Debussy
Ravel
Beethoven Op130
Borodin #2
Medelssohn Op80


----------



## mmsbls

1. Borodin String Quartet #2
2. Mozart Quintet in C major K 515
3. Brahms Sextet #1 Op. 18
4. Mozart Quartet #17 B flat K 458
5. Haydn Quartet B-flat ''Sunrise''
6. Boccherini Cello Quintet in D Op. 43/2
7. Grieg Quartet in G minor
8. Bruckner Quintet in F 
9. Mendelssohn Quintet in B flat
10. Brahms Quintet #2 Op. 111
11. Mozart Quintet in E flat K 614
12. Mendelssohn Quartet in F minor Op. 80
13. Rheinberger Quintet
14. Bruch Octet
15. Spohr Double Quartet No. 1


----------



## Pieck

quartetfore said:


> Beethoven Op59#1
> *Schubert String Quintet*
> Betthoven Op127
> *Dvorak Op96*
> Dvorak Op106
> Debussy
> Ravel
> *Beethoven Op130*
> Borodin #2
> Medelssohn Op80


Those are already in please change them and add 5 more


----------



## Pieck

*and the next 15 are (random order):
Bartok 4
Ravel SQ
Schoenberg 2
Debussy SQ
Borodin 2
Janacek 2 Intimate Letters
Schubert 13 Rosamunde
Haydn Op. 76 No. 3
'' '' '' No. 4
Bruckner String Quintet
Dvorak Quintet No. 3 American Op. 97
Brahms 2nd quintet Op. 111
Mendelssohn 6th Op. 80
Schubert 15 D. 887 in G major
Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18*

Please rank them


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahsm quintet
2. Brahms sextet
3. Dvorak quintet
4. Bruckner quintet
5. Debussy SQ
6. Haydn op76.3
7. Haydn op76.4
8. Schubert Rosamunde
9. Schubert 15
10. Mendelssohn 6
11. Ravel
12. Borodin 2
13. Janacek 2
14. Schoenberg 2
15. Bartok 4


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Bartok 4
2. Brahms Sextet No 1 Op 18
3. Ravel SQ
4. Schoenberg 2
5. Schubert 15 D 887 in G major
6. Debussy SQ
7. Janáček 2 Intimate Letters
8. Schubert 13 Rosamunde
9. Dvořák Quintet No 3 Op 97
10. Mendelssohn 6th Op 80
11. Haydn Op 76 No 3
12. Brahms 2nd quintet Op. 111
13. Haydn Op 76 No 4
14. Borodin 2
15. Bruckner String Quintet


----------



## emiellucifuge

Schoenberg 2
Borodin 2
Bartok
Debussy
Haydn No. 3
Schubert Rosamunde
Ravel
Janacek
Dvorak
Brahms sextet
Schubert 15
Mendelssohn
Haydn No. 4
Brahms Quintet
Bruckner


----------



## TresPicos

1. Bartok 4
2. Schubert 15
3. Schubert Rosamunde
4. Schoenberg 2
5. Borodin 2
6. Ravel
7. Debussy
8. Janacek
9. Haydn 4
10. Haydn 3
11. Mendelssohn
12. Dvorak
13. Bruckner 
14. Brahms sextet
15. Brahms quintet


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms Quintet No. 2
2. Schubert Quartet No. 15
3. Schubert Quartet No. 13
4. Schoenberg Quartet No. 2
5. Haydn Quartet Op. 76 No. 3
6. Bruckner Quintet 
7. Mendelssohn Quartet No. 6
8. Haydn Quartet Op. 76 No. 4 
9. Bartok Quartet No. 4
10. Ravel Quartet
11. Dvorak Quintet No. 3
12. Brahms Sextet No. 1
13. Janacek Quartet No. 2
14. Debussy Quartet
15. Borodin Quartet No. 2


----------



## jurianbai

must give some credit to papa Haydn now
1.Haydn Op. 76 No. 3
2.Haydn Op.76 No. 4
3. Schubert 13 Rosamunde
4. Schubert 15 D.887 in G
5. Mendelssohn 6th Op.80
6. Ravel SQ
7. Janacek 2 Intimate Letters
8. Debussy SQ
9. Bartok 4
10. Borodin 2
11. Schoenberg 2
12. Dvorak Quintet No.3 american Op.97
13. Brahms Quintet no.2 op.111
14. Brahms Sextet no.1 op.18
15. Bruckner String quintet ... because haven't heard about this.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Borodin #2
2. Brahms Sextet #1
3. Haydn op76.3
4. Bruckner Quintet
5. Brahms Quintet
6. Dvorak Quintet 
7. Schubert Rosamunde
8. Haydn op76.4
9. Mendelssohn 6
10. Schubert 15
11. Debussy 
12. Ravel
13. Janacek 2
14. Bartok 4
15. Schoenberg 2


----------



## Air

1. Janacek 2
2. Bartok 4
3. Schoenberg 2
4. Brahms Quintet 2
5. Haydn op. 76/3
6. Haydn op. 76/4
7. Ravel
8. Schubert 15
9. Brahms Sextet 1
10. Bruckner Quintet
11. Schubert 13
12. Borodin 2
13. Debussy
14. Mendelssohn 6
15. Dvorak Quintet 3


----------



## Quartetfore

*Top 50*

1 Beethoven Op59#1
2 Schubert #14
3 Beethoven Op 127
4 Schubert Quintet
5 Dvorak Op96
6 Dvorak Op106
7 Debussy
8 Ravel
9 Beethoven Op130-revised finale
10 Borodin #2
11 Mendelssohn op80
12 Shostakovich #8
13 Mozart Quintet K515
14 Haydn Op76#3
15 Bartok #4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Pieck if its taking you so long to count, try doing it on a spreadsheet software.


----------



## Pieck

quartetfore said:


> 1 Beethoven Op59#1
> 2 Schubert #14
> 3 Beethoven Op 127
> 4 Schubert Quintet
> 5 Dvorak Op96
> 6 Dvorak Op106
> 7 Debussy
> 8 Ravel
> 9 Beethoven Op130-revised finale
> 10 Borodin #2
> 11 Mendelssohn op80
> 12 Shostakovich #8
> 13 Mozart Quintet K515
> 14 Haydn Op76#3
> 15 Bartok #4


Dude you have to pay attention, you're supposed to rank the current list


----------



## Delicious Manager

... am slowly losing the will to live


----------



## peeyaj

Schubert 13 Rosamunde
Schubert 15 D. 887 in G major
Dvorak Quintet No. 3 American Op. 97
Borodin 2
Bartok 4
Haydn Op. 76 No. 3
Ravel SQ
Schoenberg 2
Debussy SQ
Brahms 2nd quintet Op. 111
Bruckner String Quintet
Mendelssohn 6th Op. 80
Haydn No. 4
Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18
Janacek 2 Intimate Letters


----------



## Pieck

in 15 hours


----------



## Pieck

I almost forgot to vote!
1.Mendelssohn
2.Brahms !uintet
3.Brahms Sextet
4.Ravel
5.Schubert 15
6.Debussy
7.Dvorak
8.Schubert 13
9.Haydn 76\4
10.Bruckner
11.Haydn 76\3
12.Janacek
13.Borodin
14.Schoenberg
15.Bartok

In a few minutes I'll start counting the votes and get back at you.


----------



## Pieck

*The next 15 are:
1.Schubert Rosamunde 102 pts
2.Schubert 15 D. 887 100
3.Haydn Op. 76 3 97
4.Ravel 87
5.Bartok 4 86
6.Brahms Quintet Op. 111 83
7.Debussy 77
8. TIE: Dvorak Quintet Op. 97 and AND Brahms Sextet Op. 18 73
10.ANOTHER TIE!!!! Schoenberg 2 AND! Borodin 2 AND!!! Haydn Op. 76 4 72
13.Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80 69
14.Janacek 2 63
15.Bruckner Quintet 57

INSTRUCTIONS: vote for either Brahms or Dvorak
Rank Schoenberg Borodin and Haydn 76\3

and vote for new 10 candidates*


----------



## Art Rock

TB1: Brahms 
TB2: 1. Haydn, 2. Borodin, 3. Schoenberg


1. Bruch - String quartet 2
2. Gubaidulina - String quartet 4
3. Dvorak - String sextet
4. Brahms - String quintet 2
5. Brahms - String sextet 1
6. Schmidt - String quartet 2
7. Barber - String quartet
8. Takemitsu - A way alone
9. Gorecki - String quartet 3
10. Bax - String quartet 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Brahms

Schoenberg
Borodin
Haydn

My hext 10 to come...


----------



## Webernite

Brahms

Schoenberg Haydn Borodin


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 11 in F minor _Serioso_ (Op. 95)
2. Mozart Quintet No. 3 in C major (K. 515) 
3. Mozart Divertimento in E-flat major (K. 563)
5. Brahms String Quintet No. 1 in F major (Op. 88)
6. Schoenberg String Trio (Op. 45)
7. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 4 (Op. 37)
8. Brahms String Quartet No. 2 in A minor (Op. 51, No. 2)
9. Haydn String Quartet No. 61 in D minor _Fifths_ (Op. 76, No. 2)
10. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 1 in D minor (Op. 7)


----------



## mmsbls

Brahms

Borodin / Haydn / Schoenberg

1. Mozart Quintet in C major K 515
2. Mozart Quartet #17 B flat K 458
3. Boccherini Cello Quintet in D Op. 43/2
4. Grieg Quartet in G minor
5. Mendelssohn Quintet in B flat
6. Mozart Quintet in E flat K 614
7. Brahms String Quintet #1
8. Rheinberger Quintet
9. Bruch Octet
10. Spohr Double Quartet No. 1


----------



## Pieck

Art Rock said:


> TB1: Brahms
> TB2: 1. Haydn, 2. Borodin, 3. Schoenberg
> 
> 1. Bruch - String quartet 2
> 2. Gubaidulina - String quartet 4
> 3. Dvorak - String sextet
> *4. Brahms - String quintet 2
> 5. Brahms - String sextet 1*
> 6. Schmidt - String quartet 2
> 7. Barber - String quartet
> 8. Takemitsu - A way alone
> 9. Gorecki - String quartet 3
> 10. Bax - String quartet 2


Those are in. You just voted for the sextet in the tie breaker


----------



## Art Rock

The use of opus numbers rather than sequential numbers confuses me. Could we have the complete list so far? I thought that half of the Brahms' quintets and sextets were not there yet.


----------



## Pieck

*1.Schubert Quintet 92 pts
2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 85 pts
3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 83 pts
4.Beethoven 14 79 pts
5.Dvorak 12 American 68 pts
6.Mozart Quintet No. 4 56 pts 
7.Mozart 19 Dissonance 56 pts
8.Beethoven 15 55 pts
9.Mendelssohn Octet 48 pts
10. Sohstakovich 8 38 pts 
11.Schubert 13 Rosamunde 102 pts
12.Schubert 15 D. 887 100
13.Haydn Op. 76 3 97
14.Ravel 87
15.Bartok 4 86
16.Brahms Quintet No. 2 Op. 111 83
17.Debussy 77
18. TIE: Dvorak Quintet No. 3 Op. 97 and AND Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18 73
20.ANOTHER TIE!!!! Schoenberg 2 AND! Borodin 2 AND!!! Haydn Op. 76 4 72
23.Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80 69
24.Janacek 2 63
25.Bruckner Quintet 57*


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks. Got the wrong ones. Corrected:

1. Bruch - String quartet 2
2. Gubaidulina - String quartet 4
3. Dvorak - String sextet
4. Brahms - String quintet 1
5. Brahms - String sextet 2
6. Schmidt - String quartet 2
7. Barber - String quartet
8. Takemitsu - A way alone
9. Gorecki - String quartet 3
10. Bax - String quartet 2


----------



## jurianbai

the TC top 50 String ensembes, voted so far :



Pieck said:


> 1.Schubert Quintet 92 pts
> 2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 85 pts
> 3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 83 pts
> 4.Beethoven 14 79 pts
> 5.Dvorak 12 American 68 pts
> 6.Mozart Quintet No. 4 56 pts
> 7.Mozart 19 Dissonance 56 pts
> 8.Beethoven 15 55 pts
> 9.Mendelssohn Octet 48 pts
> 10. Sohstakovich 8 38 pts
> 11.Schubert 13 Rosamunde 102 pts
> 12.Schubert 15 D. 887 100
> 13.Haydn Op. 76 3 97
> 14.Ravel 87
> 15.Bartok 4 86
> 16.Brahms Quintet No. 2 Op. 111 83
> 17.Debussy 77*
> 18. TIE: Dvorak Quintet No. 3 Op. 97 and AND Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18 73
> 20.ANOTHER TIE!!!! Schoenberg 2 AND! Borodin 2 AND!!! Haydn Op. 76 4 72*
> 23.Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80 69
> 24.Janacek 2 63
> 25.Bruckner Quintet 57


this round : Pick Tie Break and nominate 10 new list
tie break:
Dvorak quintet
brahms sextet
Haydn op.76-4
Borodin no.2
Schoenberg no.2

next 10:
1. Beethoven String Quartet No.6 Op.18/6 in Bb
2. Sibelius String quartet in Dm Op.56 Voice Intimidae
3. Myaskovsky String Quartet no.13 in Am Op.86
4. Smetana String Quartet No.2 in Dm From My Life
5. Taneyev SQ no.3 in Dm Op.7
6. Edward Elgar String quartet in Em Op.83
7. Glazunov String quintet in A Op.39
8. Tchaikovsky String Sextet in Dm Op.70 Souvenir de Florence
9. Bruch SQ no.2 (.........going to support this one)
10. Louis Spohr String Nonet in F major, Op 31


----------



## Pieck

probably in 30 hours


----------



## Delicious Manager

Tie break:
Brahms - Sextet No 1
Schoenberg - Quartet No 2
Dvorak - Quintet
Haydn - Op 76-4
Borodin - No 2

Next ten:

1. Beethoven - Razumovsky No 2 (No 8)
2. Enescu - Octet Op 7
3. Mozart - Divertimento K 563
4. Shostakovich - Quartet No 5 Op 92
5. Mozart - Quartet in F K 590 (No 23)
6. Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht
7. Berg - Lyric Suite
8. Sibelius - Quartet Op 56
9. Mozart - Quintet in E flat K 614 (No 6)
10. Lutosławski - Quartet


----------



## Delicious Manager

jurianbai said:


> next 10:
> 1. Beethoven String Quartet No.6 Op.18/6 in Bb
> 2. Sibelius String quartet in Dm Op.56 Voice Intimidae
> 3. Myaskovsky String Quartet no.13 in Am Op.86
> 4. Smetana String Quartet No.2 in Dm From My Life
> 5. Taneyev SQ no.3 in Dm Op.7
> 6. Edward Elgar String quartet in Em Op.83
> 7. Glazunov String quintet in A Op.39
> 8. Tchaikovsky String Sextet in Dm Op.70 Souvenir de Florence
> 9. Bruch SQ no.2 (.........going to support this one)
> 10. *Louis Spohr String Nonet in F major, Op 31*


Sorry, the Op 31 Spohr Nonet is NOT a string nonet, but is for wind quintet, string trio and double bass. Therefore, it doesn't qualify as a string work.:tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai

Delicious Manager said:


> Sorry, the Op 31 Spohr Nonet is NOT a string nonet, but is for wind quintet, string trio and double bass. Therefore, it doesn't qualify as a string work.:tiphat:


and how correct that is, I must mixed up by something. Then I think Spohr's string ensemble can wait for next round, as I change the nomination to this one :

10. Grieg String quartet in Gm Op.27


----------



## TresPicos

TB1: Dvorak, Brahms
TB2: Schoenberg, Borodin, Haydn

Next 10 nominations: 

1. Bartok 6
2. Bartok 5
3. Bartok 3
4. Bartok 2
5. Bartok 1
6. Dutilleux - Ainsi la Nuit
7. Ravel - Sonata for violin & cello
8. Penderecki 1
9. Enescu - Octet Op 7
10. Berg - Lyric Suite


----------



## Pieck

Sorry guys I am swarmed with work on my computer cataloging my music, I hope I'll to it tomorrow, If someone wants to count it instead of me I'll be very happy.


----------



## Pieck

Mine:
1. Brahms 2nd SQ
2. Mendelssohn 1st SQ Op. 12
3.Schumann 3rd SQ
4.Brahms 1st SQ
5.Schuber 12 Quartetsatz
6. Beethoven 4th
7.Brahms Sextet Op. 36
8.Beethoven 3rd
9. Haydn 76\5
10.Brahms Quintet Op. 88
TB1:Brahms
TB2:Borodin Haydn Schoenberg


----------



## mmsbls

Pieck said:


> Sorry guys I am swarmed with work on my computer cataloging my music, I hope I'll to it tomorrow, If someone wants to count it instead of me I'll be very happy.


I looked at the votes, but I'm not sure how you count them. Do you take into account the position of the nominations or just the number of times a work was nominated? I didn't do a very careful count but I think there were a couple of works nominated 3 times and another 8 or 9 nominated twice. Everything else was just once.


----------



## Pieck

those who were votes 2 times I count by positions, those who got 3 votes qualify automatically


----------



## mmsbls

I counted the votes, and hopefully this is the correct tally. There were 7 voters and 56 pieces voted on. 11 pieces received more than 1 vote. I have listed all 11 here. Only one piece got more than 2 votes. Each piece received points based on the vote order (1st = 10, 2nd = 9, etc.). If a piece received more than one vote, I summed the points. The list along with the number of votes and the total points is below:

1. Brahms String Quintet #1 Op. 88	(4 / 19)
2. Mozart Quintet #3 K. 515 (2 / 19)
3. Mozart Divertimento K. 563 (2 / 16)
4. Brahms Quartet #2 Op. 51/2 (2 / 14)
5. Bruch Quartet #2 (2 / 12)
6. Silbelius Quartet (2 / 12)
7. Enuescu Octet Op. 7 (2 / 11)
8. Brahms String Sextet #2 (2 / 10)
9. Grieg Quartet (2 / 8)
10. Mozart Quintet #6 K. 614 (2 / 7)
11. Berg Lyric Suite (2 / 5)

If we only vote for the top 10, Berg is out. Given how few pieces received more than one vote, I would recommend keeping Berg in, but maybe Pieck can enlighten us.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Sounds reasonable, or we can qualify Berg for the next ten automatically.


----------



## Pieck

Let's vote to the first 10 and Berg will qualify automatically to the next round.
Thanks mmsbls


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart Quintet #3 K. 515 
2. Grieg Quartet 
3. Mozart Quintet #6 K. 614 
4. Brahms String Sextet #2
5. Brahms String Quintet #1 Op. 88
6. Brahms Quartet #2
7. Mozart Divertimento K. 563
8. Enuescu Octet Op. 7
9. Bruch Quartet #2	
10. Silbelius Quartet


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ok as this has become a group effort Ill announce it properly so everyone knows.

Please rank the following 10:

1. Brahms String Quintet #1 Op. 88 (4 / 19)
2. Mozart Quintet #3 K. 515 (2 / 19)
3. Mozart Divertimento K. 563 (2 / 16)
4. Brahms Quartet #2 Op. 51/2 (2 / 14)
5. Bruch Quartet #2 (2 / 12)
6. Silbelius Quartet (2 / 12)
7. Enuescu Octet Op. 7 (2 / 11)
8. Brahms String Sextet #2 (2 / 10)
9. Grieg Quartet (2 / 8)
10. Mozart Quintet #6 K. 614 (2 / 7)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms Siring quintet 1
2. Brhams String sextet 2
3. Bruch String quartet 2
4. Brhams String quartet 2
5. Sibelius String quartet 2
6. Enescu - Octet
7. Grieg String quartet
8. Mozart String quintet 6
9. Mozart String quintet 3
10. Mozart Divertimento


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Brahms sextet 2
2. Sibelius 2
3. Mozart quintet 6
4. Enescu
5. Bruch 
6. Grieg
7. Mozart quintet 3
8. Mozart divertimento
9. Brahms quartet 2
10. Brahms quintet 1


----------



## Webernite

1. Mozart Quintet No. 3 
2. Mozart Divertimento
3. Brahms Quintet No. 1
4. Brahms Quartet No. 2
5. Mozart Quintet No. 6
6. Brahms Sextet No. 2
7. Sibelius Quartet No. 2
8. Enescu Octet
9. Grieg Quartet
10. Bruch Quartet No. 2


----------



## jurianbai

1. Grieg Quartet
2. Sibelius Quartet 
3. Brahms Quartet #2 Op. 51/2
4. Brahms String Quintet #1 Op. 88 
5. Mozart Quintet #3 K. 515 
6. Mozart Divertimento K. 563
7. Bruch Quartet #2 
8. Brahms String Sextet #2
9. Mozart Quintet #6 K. 614
10. Enuescu Octet Op. 7


----------



## Pieck

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Brahms String Quartet 2
2. Brhams String Sextet 2
3. Brhams String Quintet 1
4. Grieg String quartet
5. Sibelius String quartet 2
6. Bruch String quartet 2
7. Mozart Divertimento
8. Mozart String quintet 6
9. Mozart String quintet 3
10. Enescu - Octet

I think I'll count them today


----------



## Delicious Manager

1. Enescu - Octet Op 7
2. Mozart - Divertimento K 563
3. Sibelius - Quartet
4. Mozart - Quintet K 614 (No 6)
5. Brahms - String Sextet No 2 
6. Mozart - Quintet K 515 (No 3)
7. Brahms - Quintet No 1 Op 88
8. Brahms - Quartet No 2 Op 51/2
9. Grieg - Quartet
10. Bruch - Quartet No 2


----------



## mmsbls

This are my votes from the post just before the announcement. Don't count this twice!

1. Mozart Quintet #3 K. 515
2. Grieg Quartet
3. Mozart Quintet #6 K. 614
4. Brahms String Sextet #2
5. Brahms String Quintet #1 Op. 88
6. Brahms Quartet #2
7. Mozart Divertimento K. 563
8. Enuescu Octet Op. 7
9. Bruch Quartet #2
10. Silbelius Quartet


----------



## Pieck

*1.Schubert Quintet 
2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 
3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 
4.Beethoven 14 
5.Dvorak 12 American 
6.Mozart Quintet No. 4 
7.Mozart 19 Dissonance 
8.Beethoven 15 
9.Mendelssohn Octet 
10. Sohstakovich 8 
11.Schubert 13 Rosamunde 102
12.Schubert 15 D. 887 
13.Haydn Op. 76 3 
14.Ravel 
15.Bartok 4 
16.Brahms Quintet No. 2 Op. 111 
17.Debussy 
18.Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18
19.Dvorak Quintet No. 3 Op. 97
20.Schoenberg 2 AND! Borodin 2 AND!!! Haydn Op. 76 4 ........HOLY CRAP IT'S STILL A TIE!!
23.Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80
24.Janacek 2
25.Bruckner Quintet
26.Brahms Sextet 2 Op. 36
27.Brahms Quintet 1 Op. 88
28.Sibelius SQ
29.Brahms SQ 2 Op. 51
30.Mozart Quintet 3 and Grieg SQ TIEE.....
32.Mozart Quintet 6
33.Mozart Divertimento
34.Enescu Octet
35.Bruch SQ 2

Break the new tie...
Vote for your next 14 ones
What would we do with the Schoenberg Haydn Borodin?*


----------



## Webernite

Tie breaker: *Mozart*.

As for the earlier tie, I'd just keep the list as it is, or put the three works in random order.

1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 11 in F minor _Serioso_ (Op. 95)
2. Brahms String Quartet No. 3 in B-flat major (Op. 67)
3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major (Op. 127)
4. Beethoven String Quartet No. 7 in F major (Op. 59 _Razumovsky_, No. 1)
5. Haydn String Quartet No. 61 in D minor _Fifths_ (Op. 76, No. 2)
6. Schoenberg String Trio (Op. 45)
7. Brahms String Quartet No. 1 in C minor (Op. 51, No. 1)
8. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 1 in D minor (Op. 7)
9. Beethoven String Quartet No. 9 in C major (Op. 59 _Razumovsky_, No. 3)
10. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 4 (Op. 37)
11. Mozart String Quartet No. 20 in D major _Hoffmeister_ (K. 499)
12. Beethoven String Quartet No. 1 in F major (Op. 18, No. 1)
13. Webern String Quartet (Op. 28)
14. Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F major (Op. 135)

Edit: The Schoenberg _String Trio_ recording isn't very good, but it's the only palatable one on Youtube.


----------



## Art Rock

Tiebreaker Grieg.

1. Gubaidulina - String quartet 4
2. Dvorak - String sextet
4. Schmidt - String quartet 2
5. Barber - String quartet
6. Takemitsu - A way alone
7. Gorecki - String quartet 3
8. Bax - String quartet 2
9. Berkeley - String quartet 3
10. Alwyn - String quartet 2
11. Sallinen - String quartet 5
12. Shostakovich - String quartet 15
13. Schmidt - String quartet 1
14. Szymanovski - String quartet 2


----------



## Webernite

Art Rock said:


> 1. Gubaidulina - String quartet 4
> 2. Dvorak - String sextet
> 4. Schmidt - String quartet 2
> 5. Barber - String quartet
> 6. Takemitsu - A way alone
> 7. Gorecki - String quartet 3
> 8. Bax - String quartet 2
> 9. Berkeley - String quartet 3
> 10. Alwyn - String quartet 2
> 11. Sallinen - String quartet 5
> 12. Shostakovich - String quartet 15
> 13. Schmidt - String quartet 1
> 14. Szymanovski - String quartet 2


You obviously know a hell of a lot more music than I do.


----------



## mmsbls

I would suggest listing Schoenberg, Haydn, and Borodin all at #20 (maybe in alphabetical order).

New tie: Mozart

Question: How much time do we have for the next 14? We're getting to the point where I would want to listen to a number of pieces.


----------



## Pieck

Webernite said:


> Tie breaker: *Mozart*.
> 
> As for the earlier tie, I'd just keep the list as it is, or put the three works in random order.
> 
> 1. Beethoven String Quartet No. 11 in F minor _Serioso_ (Op. 95)
> 2. Brahms String Quartet No. 3 in B-flat major (Op. 67)
> 3. Beethoven String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major (Op. 127)
> 4. Beethoven String Quartet No. 7 in F major (Op. 59 _Razumovsky_, No. 1)
> 5. Haydn String Quartet No. 61 in D minor _Fifths_ (Op. 76, No. 2)
> 6. Schoenberg String Trio (Op. 45)
> 7. Brahms String Quartet No. 1 in C minor (Op. 51, No. 1)
> 8. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 1 in D minor (Op. 7)
> 9. Beethoven String Quartet No. 9 in C major (Op. 59 _Razumovsky_, No. 3)
> 10. Schoenberg String Quartet No. 4 (Op. 37)
> 11. Mozart String Quartet No. 20 in D major _Hoffmeister_ (K. 499)
> 12. Beethoven String Quartet No. 1 in F major (Op. 18, No. 1)
> *13. Berg Lyric Suite for string quartet*14. Beethoven String Quartet No. 16 in F major (Op. 135)
> 
> Edit: The Schoenberg _String Trio_ recording isn't very good, but it's the only palatable one on Youtube.


Sorry I forgot to say, Berg Lyric Suite is already in


----------



## Pieck

mmsbls said:


> Question: How much time do we have for the next 14? We're getting to the point where I would want to listen to a number of pieces.


It will take probably 5 days. Is it enough?


----------



## Webernite

Pieck said:


> Sorry I forgot to say, Berg Lyric Suite is already in


OK, I changed my vote to Webern.


----------



## Pieck

Art Rock said:


> Tiebreaker Grieg.
> 
> 1. Gubaidulina - String quartet 4
> 2. Dvorak - String sextet
> 4. Schmidt - String quartet 2
> 5. Barber - String quartet
> 6. Takemitsu - A way alone
> 7. Gorecki - String quartet 3
> 8. Bax - String quartet 2
> 9. Berkeley - String quartet 3
> 10. Alwyn - String quartet 2
> 11. Sallinen - String quartet 5
> 12. Shostakovich - String quartet 15
> 13. Schmidt - String quartet 1
> 14. Szymanovski - String quartet 2


Wow I dont know any of these pieces. You do know a lot


----------



## jurianbai

tie : Haydn Op.76/4, Borodin 2, Schoenberg 2
tie : Grieg SQ, Mozart Quintet

next 14:

1. Myaskovsky String Quartet no.13 in Am Op.86
2. Taneyev SQ no.3 in Dm Op.7
3. Smetana String Quartet no.2 'From My Life' in Dm
4. Verdi String Quartet in Em
5. Beethoven String Quartet No. 11 in F minor Serioso (Op. 95)
6. Martinu String Quartet no.7 ('Concerto Da Camera'), H. 314
7. Elgar String quartet in Em Op.83
8. Antheil String quartet no.3
9. Dohnanyi String quartet no.1 in A op.7
10. Charles Ives String quartet no.1 From Salvation Army
11. Tchaikovsky Sextet 'Souvenir de Florence' Op.70
12. Prokofiev String Quartet no.2 in FOp.92
13. Glazunov String quintet in A Op.39
14. Bax String Quartet no.2

in the end, I hope you can also reveal anything outside top 50 for a piece that have more than one vote.


----------



## mmsbls

Pieck said:


> It will take probably 5 days. Is it enough?


That should be plenty. Thanks.


----------



## Jacob Singer

I'd like to get in on the voting, but I don't care about these later "rounds" so much. I'd only be interested in voting on the top two dozen or so.

After looking over this thread, I find the criteria for nominating/voting to be extremely unclear. Is it by a point system, or just number of votes?

I am guessing that I can't have a say in the selections for any previous rounds... is that right?

Mendelssohn's and Brahms' string quartets would have received some top ten votes from me, I must say.


----------



## mmsbls

Jacob Singer said:


> I'd like to get in on the voting, but I don't care about these later "rounds" so much. I'd only be interested in voting on the top two dozen or so.


The first 35 positions have been voted on and are set (see page 14). We are now nominating works for positions 36-50. One work has already been nominated (Berg Lyric Suite). People are nominating an additional 14 works. From these nominations we will vote on the top 15.

Aside from the Berg piece, we select works based on the following criteria:
1) The most nominations independent of nominating rank (i.e. 1-14). In other words the first consideration is simply number of votes.
2) If there are ties by number of votes, we select based on points. Every person ranks their nominations from 1 -14. The first work would get 14 points, the second 13, etc. Works with the same number of votes are then selected based on the most points.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pieck

Jacob Singer said:


> I'd like to get in on the voting, but I don't care about these later "rounds" so much. I'd only be interested in voting on the top two dozen or so.
> 
> After looking over this thread, I find the criteria for nominating/voting to be extremely unclear. Is it by a point system, or just number of votes?
> 
> I am guessing that I can't have a say in the selections for any previous rounds... is that right?
> 
> Mendelssohn's and Brahms' string quartets would have received some top ten votes from me, I must say.


mmsbls explained it very good. Too bad you weren't here to help me with Brahms and Mendelssohn


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky quartet #1 Op. 11
2. Mozart Quartet #17 K. 458
3. Haydn Op 76/5
4. Beethoven #16 Op. 135
5. Bruch Octet
6. Haydn 76/2
7. Boccherini Cello Quintet in D Op. 43/2
8. Dvorak Sextet
9. Mendelssohn Quintet in B flat
10. Brahms #1 Op. 51/1
11. Spohr Double Quartet No. 1
12. Mosonyi Sextet
13. Brahms #3 
14. Schmidt #2


----------



## Legato

My sentiments exactly. Thank you to you more knowledgeable ones!


----------



## Pieck

I'll count it tomorrow, it's not a lot of work. on the first round we had 10 more voters


----------



## Pieck

Mine:
1.Brahms 1st
2.Mendelssohn 1st Op. 12
3.Schubert 12
4.Brahms 3rd
5. Smetana
6. Schumann 3rd
7.Tchaikovsky sextet
8.Beethoven 3rd
9. " 4th
10. Verdi
11. Haydn 76\5
12. Mendellsohn Quintet no. 2
13. Tchaikovsky 1st
14. Elgar


----------



## Pieck

*the next and last 15:
Smetana SQ
Tchaikovsky Sextet
" " SQ no. 1
Beethoven Serioso SQ no. 11
Elagar SQ
Verdi SQ
Haydn Op. 76\5
" " 76\2
Menndelssohn Quintet Op. 88
Brahms SQ no. 1
" ' " " 3
Schmidt SQ 2
Dvorak Sextet
Beethoven 16 Op. 135.
Berg Lyric Suite

PLEASE RANK THEM*


----------



## Pieck

1.Schubert Quintet 
2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 
3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 
4.Beethoven 14 
5.Dvorak 12 American 
6.Mozart Quintet No. 4 
7.Mozart 19 Dissonance 
8.Beethoven 15 
9.Mendelssohn Octet 
10. Sohstakovich 8 
11.Schubert 13 Rosamunde 102
12.Schubert 15 D. 887 
13.Haydn Op. 76 3 
14.Ravel 
15.Bartok 4 
16.Brahms Quintet No. 2 Op. 111 
17.Debussy 
18.Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18
19.Dvorak Quintet No. 3 Op. 97
20.Borodin 2
20.Haydn Op. 76\4
20.Schoenberg 2
23.Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80
24.Janacek 2
25.Bruckner Quintet
26.Brahms Sextet 2 Op. 36
27.Brahms Quintet 1 Op. 88
28.Sibelius SQ
29.Brahms SQ 2 Op. 51
30.Grieg SQ
31.Mozart Quintet 3
32.Mozart Quintet 6
33.Mozart Divertimento
34.Enescu Octet
35.Bruch SQ 2


The list so far


----------



## mmsbls

1. Tchaikovsky SQ no. 1
2. Haydn Op. 76\5
3. Beethoven 16 Op. 135.
4. Haydn Op. 76\2
5. Dvorak Sextet
6. Mendelssohn Quintet Op. 88
7. Brahms SQ no. 1
8. Brahms SQ no. 3
9. Schmidt SQ 2
10. Beethoven Serioso SQ no. 11
11. Verdi SQ
12. Smetana SQ
13. Tchaikovsky Sextet
14. Elgar SQ
15. Berg Lyric Suite


----------



## jurianbai

1. Haydn Op. 76 no.2 "Quinten" in Dm
2. Haydn Op. 76 no.5 "Largo" in D
3. Beethoven 16 Op. 135.
4. Beethoven Serioso SQ no. 11
5. Smetana SQ
6. Brahms SQ no. 1
7. Brahms SQ no. 3
8. Verdi SQ
9. Tchaikovsky SQ no. 1
10. Dvorak Sextet
11. Mendelssohn Quintet Op. 88
12. Elgar SQ
13. Schmidt SQ 2
14. Tchaikovsky Sextet
15. Berg Lyric Suite


----------



## Art Rock

1. Dvorak Sextet
2. Schmidt - SQ2
3. Elgar SQ
4. Haydn op76.5
5. Haydn op76.2
6. Berg LS
7. Brahms SQ3
8. Brahms SQ1
9. Tchaikovsky SQ1
10. Mendelssohn Quintet
11. Beethoven SQ11
12. Beethoven 16
13. Smetana SQ
14. Tchaikovsky Sextet
15. Verdi SQ

And thanks for all the work you put into this!


----------



## Pieck

Thanks but I'm not doing great. Firstable I'm just too lazy. second, there are just too few people


----------



## Pieck

mine:
1.Brahms 1
2.Brahms 3
3.Tcahi 6tet
4.Haydn 76\5
5.Mendelssohn 5tet no. 2
6.Smetana
7.Verdi
8.Elgar
9.Tchai 1
10.Beethoven 11
11.Dvorak
12.Berg
13.Haydn 76\2
14.Scmidt
15.Beethoven 16


----------



## Pieck

*Here are the last 15:
36.Haydn SQ Op. 76\5
37.Brahms SQ No. 2
38.Haydn SQ Op. 76\2
39.Brahms SQ No. 3
40.Dvorak Sextet
41.Tchaikovsky SQ No. 1
42.Mendelssohn SQuintet Op. 88
43.Beethoven SQ No. 16 Op. 135
44.Beethoven SQ No. 11 Op. 95
45.Smetana SQ
46.Elgar SQ
47.Schmidt SQ No. 2
48.Verdi SQ
49.Tchaikovsky Sextet
50.Berg Lyric Suite*


----------



## Pieck

*These are the Talk Classical Top 50 String Ensembles

1.Schubert Quintet 
2.Beethoven 13 with Grosse Fuge 
3.Schubert Death and the Maiden 
-4.Beethoven 14 
5.Dvorak 12 American 
6.Mozart Quintet No. 4 
7.Mozart 19 Dissonance 
8.Beethoven 15 
9.Mendelssohn Octet 
10. Sohstakovich 8 
11.Schubert 13 Rosamunde 102
12.Schubert 15 D. 887 
13.Haydn Op. 76 3 
14.Ravel 
15.Bartok 4 
16.Brahms Quintet No. 2 Op. 111 
17.Debussy 
18.Brahms Sextet No. 1 Op. 18
19.Dvorak Quintet No. 3 Op. 97
20.Borodin 2
20.Haydn Op. 76\4
20.Schoenberg 2
23.Mendelssohn 6 Op. 80
24.Janacek 2
25.Bruckner Quintet
26.Brahms Sextet 2 Op. 36
27.Brahms Quintet 1 Op. 88
28.Sibelius SQ
29.Brahms SQ 2 Op. 51
30.Grieg SQ
31.Mozart Quintet 3
32.Mozart Quintet 6
33.Mozart Divertimento
34.Enescu Octet
35.Bruch SQ 2
36.Haydn SQ Op. 76\5
37.Brahms SQ No. 2
38.Haydn SQ Op. 76\2
39.Brahms SQ No. 3
40.Dvorak Sextet
41.Tchaikovsky SQ No. 1
42.Mendelssohn SQuintet Op. 88
43.Beethoven SQ No. 16 Op. 135
44.Beethoven SQ No. 11 Op. 95
45.Smetana SQ
46.Elgar SQ
47.Schmidt SQ No. 2
48.Verdi SQ
49.Tchaikovsky Sextet
50.Berg Lyric Suite*

Now only need a mod to stick it


----------



## mmsbls

Thanks so much to Pieck for his work in compiling this list!


----------



## Pieck

mmsbls said:


> Thanks so much to Pieck for his work in compiling this list!


No problem but I didnt do my work at the end.
In the there were 4 voters including me, so I guess we wont have another project... what do you think?
Maybe in the system of 'the classical music project' it will be more popular....


----------



## mmsbls

Pieck said:


> No problem but I didnt do my work at the end.
> In the there were 4 voters including me, so I guess we wont have another project... what do you think?
> Maybe in the system of 'the classical music project' it will be more popular....


This project was apparently tough going for many. I'm not sure if it's because people have less interest in chamber works or if there were too many projects ongoing (classical music project and Top 100 piano concertos). Many people may simply not had time to listen to this music. I certainly know chamber works less confidently than other works, but I loved having a chance to listen to many new quartets, quintets, etc. or listen once again to works I did not know well.


----------

